# فلاشه عن طريقة عمل محرك الديزل



## amrhass (2 مايو 2009)

فلاشه عن طريقة عمل محرك الديزل

فلاشه رائعه توضح طريقة عمل محرك الديزل وعلاقة كل شوط بالحراره والضغط وزوايا عمود المرفق

الرابط

http://www.kh.refer.org/cours_en_lignes/Co...ages/DIESEL.SWF


http://howthingswork.virginia.edu/flash/Engine.swf


http://www.biodiesel.org/pdf_files/Changes...Diesel_Fuel.pdf

للأمانة منقول من :

http://superengineer.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## vendetta (2 مايو 2009)

بامانه جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## م شريفة (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
عن جد حلو كتير الفلاش


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## حسن الأديب (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور .


----------



## assim (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وانشاء الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## modyfarrag (20 مايو 2009)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك وانشاء الله في ميزان حساناتك*​


----------



## محمد رائد الضبه (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع
عن جد حلو كتير الفلاش


----------

